# Coupon or promotional code



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Does Cult TV Man have a coupon or promotional code for us HobbyTalk guys and gals? Searching doesn't bring up anything.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

*coupon code*

Hello use coupon code hobbytalk at www.Megahobby.com.


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Do you have Aztek Dummy 3.0?


----------

